# New movies and shows coming to Prime Video



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's press release, helping to stir excitement before the big announcement Thursday. From the Amazon.com front page:



> Great news for Amazon Prime members-we've just signed two big deals that bring you even more high quality movies and TV shows with all-you-can-eat, unlimited instant streaming. The first is with EPIX and brings movies from Paramount Pictures, MGM, and Lionsgate. Enjoy Thor, Iron Man 2, and Captain America: The First Avenger, plus recent hits such as Transformers: Dark of the Moon, Warrior, Super 8, True Grit, and Rango. In all, 2,000 movies from EPIX will be coming to Prime Instant Video this year.
> 
> The second deal adds popular TV shows from NBC Universal, including past seasons of current hits Parks and Recreation and Parenthood, plus all seasons of Heroes, Battlestar Galactica, and Friday Night Lights. Prime Instant Video now has over 25,000 movies and TV episodes to choose from, quadruple the number we launched with in February 2011. You can watch on Kindle Fire, on game consoles like PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, and on hundreds of TVs, Blu-ray players, and set-top boxes.
> 
> Amazon Prime is the best bargain in the history of shopping-and it remains just $79 a year. In addition to unlimited video streaming, Prime members enjoy Free Two-Day Shipping on millions of items, and over 180,000 Kindle books to read for free from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library. If you're not already a member, sign up for a one-month free trial today.


Woohoo!! Friday Night Lights coming to Prime, love it!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to post that all 5 seasons of Friday Night Lights became available for Prime this week.  I've watched them all, but will watch again.  And for anyone thinking "But I don't like football"...it ain't about the football.  Football's just the backdrop for a show about family and friendship and love and commitment and heartbreak and redemption and just so many things - and just about the loveliest & most honest depiction of a "real" marriage I've ever seen on any screen.  

Other than that I have no opinion about the show.... 

Oh, and Parks & Recreation and Parenthood - I've never watched either, but want to.  And DH will be happy to watch Battlestar Galactica.  Again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FNL...woohoo.  Love that show, love the relationships between the townspeople.  I could watch that show over and over and over again.  Oh, wait, I have.


Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Count me in as someone who will watch all of FNL again!!  This is great news!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My love of FNL has absolutely nothing to do with Kyle Chandler playing the coach. No, not at all....










Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My love of FNL has absolutely nothing to do with Kyle Chandler playing the coach. No, not at all....
> 
> Betsy


Nooo, not at all. Then there's my totally inappropriate crush on Riggins (spending almost the entire show saying "No, Tim, don't....ahhhh, you did it anyway...")


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I've never heard of that show. Sounds good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Nooo, not at all. Then there's my totally inappropriate crush on Riggins (spending almost the entire show saying "No, Tim, don't....ahhhh, you did it anyway...")


I didn't even want to go there...I have the same totally inappropriate crush...off to go through my Photobucket pics of Riggins...

Betsy


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

I was stoked about this! All of the good superhero movies came out when I had a baby so I missed them... and most of them were included in this deal!  So awesome!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

You could have warned me about the picture of Riggins!  It's too early for my heart to be pounding this hard!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> You could have warned me about the picture of Riggins! It's too early for my heart to be pounding this hard!


You mean like this one from my collection?










Betsy


----------

